

We need a better video search engine - furiouslol

Is there a better video search engine that crawls the entire web instead of just the major video streaming sites? All the major search engines like Truveo, Blinkx etc. simply aggregates the major video streaming sites.<p>I am looking for a true video search engine that can find flash videos embedded outside of these streaming sites. Eg. if I search for George Soros clips, I expect the engine to pick this up: http://www.pbs.org/moyers/journal/10102008/watch.html
======
shutter
I don't know of any for what you're looking for, but a google search of the
following yields your result:

George Soros "flash plug-in"

[http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=George+Soros+%22fla...](http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=George+Soros+%22flash+plug-
in%22&btnG=Search)

